# αρξάμενος χειρών αδίκων



## vfaronov (Aug 30, 2014)

Έτυχε αυτήν την έκφραση (σ’ ένα νεοελληνικό κείμενο) και η γνώση μου των αρχαίων δεν αρκεί να είμαι σίγουρος ως προς τη σημασία της. «Όποιος άρχισε την πάλη αδίκως»;


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi. This seems to come from Demosthenes, his _Against Aristocrats_. The Greek text (50:2) reads:

ὁρᾶτε γὰρ ὡς ἐπὶ πάντων, οὐκ ἐπὶ τῶν φονικῶν μόνον, οὕτω τοῦτ' ἔχει. ‘ἄν τις τύπτῃ τινά’ φησὶν ‘ἄρχων χειρῶν ἀδίκων,’ ὡς, εἴ γ' ἠμύνατο, οὐκ ἀδικεῖ.

A translation of the above goes as follows:
Observe that this is a universal distinction: it does not apply only to questions of homicide. “If a man strike another, giving the first blow,” says the law. The implication is that he is not guilty, if the blow was defensive. 
http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.01.0074:speech=23:section=50

In other words, someone is guilty if they strike the first blow; not guilty if their blow is defensive.

In modern usage, the verb comes in various forms, always archaic (katharevousa, in this case):
Ποιος ήρξατο χειρών αδίκων;
Ήρξασθε χειρών αδίκων όταν...
Ο αρξάμενος χειρών αδίκων...

Note that we use forms of the verb _άρχομαι_, not _άρχω_, unlike the active form of the verb in Demosthenes.

In all of the above cases, it means that someone was guilty of striking the first blow — unjustly.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

Λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας (δούλευα κάτι στα αγγλικά) απάντησα στα αγγλικά (της νύχτας τα καμώματα). Να τα πω και ελληνικά;


----------



## vfaronov (Aug 31, 2014)

Όχι, τα κατάλαβα όλα, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## calanit (Nov 25, 2015)

Χαίρετε!

Ὑπάρχει ἄλλη ἀρχαία πηγή γιά "ἤρξατο χειρῶν ἀδίκων" ἐκτός ἀπό τόν Δημοσθένη;

Στό ἴντερνετ βρίσκω ὅτι πολλές φορές ἀναφέρεται στόν Ἡρόδοτο, στήν ἀρχή τοῦ βιβλίου "Κλειώ". Βρήκα μετάφραση τοῦ Α.Γ.Σκαλίδου, στήν καθαρεύουσα, ἀπό τό 1874, πού ὁ Σκαλίδης χρησιμοποιεῖ αὐτή τήν φράση. Ὅμως στό ἀντίστοιχο σημεῖο, τό ἀρχαῖο κείμενο τοῦ Ἡροδότου ἔχει "άρξαντα αδικίης" (1.130.3), στήν δέ ἀρχή τοῦ βιβλίου, "των αδικημάτων πρώτον τούτο άρξαι".
Γιατί τότε ἀποδίδεται στόν Ἡρόδοτο; Μήπως ὑπάρχει ἄλλο σημεῖο τοῦ Ἡροδότου, ὅπου ἡ φράση εἶναι "ἤρξατο (σέ ὅποια μορφή ρήματος) χειρῶν ἀδίκων"; Ποῦ;

Καί ἐν συναφείᾳ: ὑπάρχει τρόπος νά κάνω ἀναζήτηση στά ἀρχαῖα κείμενα; Δηλ. συγκέτρωμένο σῶμα κειμένων ὅπου ὑπάρχει ἠλεκτρονική ἀναζήτηση;

Εὐχαριστῶ πολύ ἐκ τῶν προτέρων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2015)

Καλημέρα, calanit. Καλωσόρισες.

Το σώμα κειμένων που επιτρέπει καλές αναζητήσεις, ανάλογα και με το πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης που χρησιμοποιεί κανείς, είναι το TLG. 
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες εδώ:
https://www.tlg.uci.edu/about/
http://stephanus.tlg.uci.edu/
https://community.dur.ac.uk/p.j.heslin/Software/Diogenes/

Μπορώ να σας πω περισσότερα αργότερα. Το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη (ΛΝΕΓ) αποδίδει την έκφραση στον Αντιφώντα τον Ραμνούσιο.

Εδώ (4η γραμμή):
http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=urn:cts:greekLit:tlg0028.tlg004.perseus-grc1:2

Βρίσκω την έκφραση (με τη βοήθεια του TLG) στον Πλούταρχο, τον Ισοκράτη, τον Λυσία, τον Φίλωνα κ.ά. μεταγενέστερους. Στον Ηρόδοτο δεν έχω δει ποιος το αποδίδει, πάντως δεν βρίσκω σχετικό εύρημα με _χειρῶν ἀδίκων_ ή κάτι παρόμοιο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2015)

Προσθέτω PDF με τα σχετικά ευρήματα του προγράμματος.


----------

